# Does Anyone Here Use Those Laundry Detergent Pods or Packets?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2016)

I never used them or even had the desire to.  I have a front loader with water level control depending on how many clothes are in there.  I doubt if those pods would even dissolve in my washer.  I've never even held one or seen one close up.

My machine has a little drawer that opens and there's a Full level line to use when pouring in your liquid detergent.  It's quick and easy and I can control if I want to use less for some reason.

I always buy environmentally or "free" type detergents from Costco and have been happy doing that.  Been decades since I used a powder detergent for my laundry.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 16, 2016)

We just use the Tide Regular liquid detergent, don't need / not impressed with any gimmicky products .


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

I use tide regular also. For the whites I throw in some bleach from time to time.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 17, 2016)

I think there is a problem with small children eating those things. I guess they do look tasty?  We use a front loader with liquid Tide. I bought a jug of Wisk, "Deep Clean" laundry detergent after I read in Consumer Reports that's it's supposed to be as good as Tide. Going to try it out and see if it's the real deal or if I got duped again..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2016)

I've never tried the pods or packets.  I usually use the liquid type of something economical that works well, too.  I have seen those pods for dishwashers, too, and I use those and they work well.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 17, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I've never tried the pods or packets.  I usually use the liquid type of something economical that works well, too.  I have seen those pods for dishwashers, too, and I use those and they work well.



Me too.  I finally decided to go with the pods for the dishwasher because the little container wants to fight when powder overflows.  Never tried the ones for laundry.  Use Tide liquid for that.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 17, 2016)

We use pods for both the washing and the dishwasher. You have to hunt around for the best prices as they do tend to be more expensive than powders or liquids. But they are so convenient.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 17, 2016)

Like you say the amount of wash I have changes day by day. It could be two towels and a t shirt or a full load plus. I'd rather adjust liquid detergent accordingly. I can see the pods being worthwhile for people who use a laundry room or Laundromat. One or two pods are lighter than a whole box or bottle.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 17, 2016)

Been thinking on trying the pods, just haven't done it yet.   We use Tide also.   Have tried other brands but always return to Tide.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 17, 2016)

We have a high efficiency top loading washer and only use "HE" liquid detergent (Kirkland brand from Costco). Does the trick, but we do have to periodically use a product called Affresh in the washer to reduce residue that can build up over time. Shows up on certain dark colored fabrics.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 17, 2016)

I use the pods, much prefer them since I live in a complex, makes it easier than carrying a box or bottle up and down, plus no measuring, no waste. My load size are generally always the same.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2016)

Tried a packet ONCE, but not again.  Never knew whether to throw one or TWO of them  into the machine.  now I use either regular
liquid or powder, like Tide or some other store brand.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2016)

Being on a septic system, our plumber requested that we us a liquid detergent..


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a front loading machine. I use tide pods, almost always wash in cold water. Works for me.


----------



## Gail.S (Jul 18, 2016)

I use the pods because I tend to be heavy handed when pouring liquid or powder. I just toss them in with the clothes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Being on a septic system, our plumber requested that we us a liquid detergent..



We have had clogged drain pipes, in the past, using powder..


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2016)

This article says  pods are 50% more expensive than powders or liquid, but the most convenient.
Powders are better for some kinds of dirt
and boxes are environmentally friendly.
Liquids are better for other kinds of dirt.

http://laundry.reviewed.com/features/liquid-powder-pacs-pods-which-detergent-cleans-clothes-best


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 19, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> We have had clogged drain pipes, in the past, using powder..



My mom claimed her dishwasher was broke, come to find out, she had turned her water heater so low, the powdered dish washer soap never had a chance to dissolve.


----------



## Carla (Jul 26, 2016)

I like the Oxy pods for whitening. I have a front loader so I put it in before the clothing. I have a slide-out compartment for the soap, bleach and fabric softener.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 20, 2016)

Been using them for years both laundry and dishes.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 26, 2017)

I liked Tide Pods, but the new washing machines in the laundry room are designed specifically for liquid detergents.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Me too.  I finally decided to go with the pods for the dishwasher because the little container wants to fight when powder overflows.  Never tried the ones for laundry.  Use Tide liquid for that.



Interesting.  The repair man for the dishwasher told me to use powder in the dishwasher because the door holding the powder won't leak instead of a liquid or gel.  Does the container holding the pods melt?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I liked Tide Pods, but the new washing machines in the laundry room are designed specifically for liquid detergents.



Right.  I was told you have to throw those in the front end loaders before you start.  The liquid detergents that are recommended I cannot find.  So I have to cut back on the amount of regular liquid detergents.  I do not think the new washers do as good a job as the old ones.  They are designed to save water.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2017)

I use the cheapest liquid detergent I can find.  My new washer does great with it.  If I had really dirty clothes I might use Tide or something like it but its just me and I don't work outside a lot .  My new washer has an auto sensor that senses the load amount and uses the right amount of water for the load.  Use the pods in the dishwasher when I have a full load which is rare as I usually wash up my dishes as soon as I finish eating as I cannot stand dishes in the sink.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> My mom claimed her dishwasher was broke, come to find out, she had turned her water heater so low, the powdered dish washer soap never had a chance to dissolve.



That's strange.  There is an electric heater that heats up the water but I guess it has to have a starting point.  The manufacturers have the recommendation in their manual.

Of all the appliances I ever had that I don't have any more is a dishwasher.  I moved into an apartment.  It doesn't come with a dishwasher.

If you like cooking and baking cakes and stuff, a dishwasher is a must.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2017)

Over the years, my wife has tried several different detergents...both liquid and powder.  A couple of years ago, she tried a "bargain" brand called "XTRA"...available at Walmart, and it seemed to do a real good job.  Now, that is all she buys, and it is half the price of most other brands.  We are on a well, with hard water, and have a water softener for the house, and a septic system for the waste water.  This brand seems to work well with our situation.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Xtra-Mountain-Rain-Liquid-Laundry-Detergent-200-fl-oz/151039617


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 27, 2017)

I have only used liquid Tide for years in the washing machine, as we also had a septic system at our home.
I have just recently started to use the pods in the dishwasher and I like them.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2017)

O.K. folks. A question.  Does the top loaders do a better job of washing clothes than the front end loaders.?

I use a softener in my wash as recommended and my clothes feel 'waxy' like they haven't been rinsed enough and that's in our new front end loaders.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 27, 2017)

I use Tide Liquid in washer and if something is a little dirtier (cleaning rags, scatter rugs) I toss in a little Oxiclean powder.  I do use pods in the dishwasher.  Powder for either makes me sneeze.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> O.K. folks. A question.  Does the top loaders do a better job of washing clothes than the front end loaders.?
> 
> I use a softener in my wash as recommended and my clothes feel 'waxy' like they haven't been rinsed enough and that's in our new front end loaders.



You don't need ''softeners". They do leave waxy or oily residue. Especially for towels if you want them to dry well.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 27, 2017)

I love the pods for the dishwasher, but I'm happy with Tide liquid and being able to control the amount for different load sizes.  And, they are expensive!


----------



## Lon (Jul 27, 2017)

Tide Regular For Me


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 27, 2017)

I use the pods in the dishwasher, but use Costco's Kirkland liquid for the clothes.


----------

